# WAX and other cleaners



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

in the past ive used turtle's green tub, dupont teflon, turtle ice shine(mega crap runny ****),etc etc just wanted to share that the meguier's NXT generation 2.0 wax is an awesome wax, leaves one hell of a good shine and cleans bug guts pretty good, and leaves a super smooth feel to it, beads water awesome and if you oops up and get a little on plastic or trim it doesnt leave a white haze on it, i actually put wax on my plastic trims and it looks really deep black now. also the clay bar kit works wonders for hard water stains.

good stuff, kinda expensive @ about $20 for the bottle but i know around camp lejeune at advanced auto theres a special going where you get a bottle of a spray detailer free with your purchase. 
but with this wax and a new car duster i bought the car has stayed looking really good for days.

also, although i'm pretty bias against armor all, i used their tire wet GEL and it's one of the best shine's ive seen, (use a wheel/tire cleaner first) and i never got any of it slinging up on my paint as i did w/ sprays

and just a little tip i found, if you have old buffer/wax solution in any cracks around the car and its being a bitch to get out, a good ol tooth brush and glass cleaner got it out for me extremely easily. 


well just wanted to share what i've found has worked, anyone else have any knowledge to distribute?arty:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I use Meguiars Mist and Shine, it's an awesome cleaner/wax, great for quick detail work or clean-up as you pull into the shows. Safe for all surfaces too.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

I just recieved Tropicare samples last week,swirl cutter,sealant,and wax.Enough to do my car 1 time to see how good they are,I'll put up a review when I do it.


----------



## travy082 (Apr 1, 2008)

*cleaner*

just might have to go out and get some of that wax thanks guy's i just got my new wheels on there aluminum polish and was wondering what would be a good wheel cleaner for them.


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

i havent tried it yet, but eagle makes a aluminum wheel cleaner and keep clean spray. seems promising and at advanced auto theyre on sale, buy 1 get the other free


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Rukee said:


> I use Meguiars Mist and Shine, it's an awesome cleaner/wax, great for quick detail work or clean-up as you pull into the shows. Safe for all surfaces too.


:agree I use the same product it works great.


----------



## Zags85 (Jan 26, 2009)

i havent had to use it on the gto yet since im only at about 5500 miles, but i like to use the mothers clay bar before doing the wax


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Zags85 said:


> i havent had to use it on the gto yet since im only at about 5500 miles, but i like to use the mothers clay bar before doing the wax


I'm going to try my hand at the clay bar pretty soon.I've never done it before so I'm a little apprehensive since they say it takes a long time to complete.


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

actually its quicker to claybar than wax. altogether takes about 2hrs?


----------



## mdbomgoat (Feb 24, 2009)

Zaino


----------



## Zags85 (Jan 26, 2009)

yea the clay bar isn't bad. usually takes maybe 2 hours total? wash the car, clay bar, put the wax on. well worth it when done.


----------



## kicks06 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Best Polish/sealer*

REJEX

Best stuff on the Market---Try Ace Hardware

kicks06
Dallas, Gaarty:


----------



## gtobro (Apr 13, 2009)

I personally put alot of work into my car i start with a golds car wash soap and some warm water cleaned with a microfiber dried with shammy and then another microfiber on the rest of the spots then i hit the car with a meguires clay bar white medium grit, then i use a polishing wheel with meguires medium grit compound and then hit it with meguires compound polish all with the wheel. After the compound i use quick detailer and a microfiber to clean off the dust and hit the car with paint color restorer and protecter (looks like a liquid wax let it sit for 5 - 7 min and take it off after this i take collinate hard clear coat wax and apply it by hand. then i hit the windows with any glass cleaner foam and then rain x the windshield. last of all i hit the tires with meguires tire shine and let sit till dried on so i dnt splatter it on the paint.
"i do this section at a time because it is a lot of work"
i will try to get pictures up after my next detail.
:cheers


----------

